# snowex 8000



## Don Rauch (Feb 8, 2004)

i just bought snowex 8000 spreader ran about 8ton bulk salt auger motor had to replace alleadyl . now i have found that they make a reverse mode in new controller . in st.louis we ran out of salt had to run potassium chloride any ideas how to slow the feed ?thanks


----------



## Kent Lawn Care (Apr 16, 2001)

just wanted to let ya know there has been a thread you might wanta read, it pretty much covers anything about the spreaders, especially about the gear box, warrenty, in fact moving parts on it.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?threadid=7559


----------

